# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή ringneck

## breathless

Καλημέρα έχω κάποιες απορίες πάνω στη διατροφή του φίλου μου το μπολακι με το φαι πρέπει να είναι παντα γεμάτο με χύμα τροφή? Γιατί δε πολυ τρώει τα φρούτα μόνο δοκιμάζει 2 3 μπούκες και φεύγει εκτός απ το αχλάδι που το τσακίζει. Επιπλέον τα λαχανικά βρασμενα ή ωμά αμα τα αλεθω με φρούτα θα είναι καλύτερά?
 Του αρέσουν πολύ και οι βιταμίνες που κρεμιούνται στο κλουβί. Αυγό να του δίνω ή αυγοτροφη έτοιμη? Σημείωση ο Ρίκο είναι 4 1/2 μηνών και τον έχω 17 μέρες... Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα Ανδρέα.
Να σου ζήσει ο νέος σου φίλος και να τον χαίρεσαι. Θα ήταν χαρά μας να τον γνωρίσουμε συστήνοντάς τον μας στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Είναι ταϊσμένος στο χέρι;

Καλό είναι, αρχικά, να μην ταΐζουμε με χύμα τροφή αφού ελλοχεύουν πολλοί κίνδυνοι για την υγεία των πτηνών. Ένα καλής ποιότητας, συσκευασμένο μίγμα σπόρων για παπαγάλους είναι προτιμότερο. Άλλωστε έδωσες τόσα λεφτά για την απόκτηση του παπαγάλου, του κλουβιού, των αξεσουάρ του που νομίζω πως το μικρότερο πρόβλημα είναι να αγοράζεις συσκευασμένο μίγμα σπόρων. Η τροφή του στο μπολ πρέπει να ανανεώνεται καθημερινά με φρέσκο, οπότε πρέπει καθημερινά να τοποθετείς στο μπολάκι του την ποσότητα που τρώει. Αυτή θα την καταλάβεις με το χρόνο, ανάλογα με το πόσο τρώει. Η τροφή δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται για πολλές μέρες εκτεθειμένη για ευνόητους λόγους (έντομα, υγρασία με αποτέλεσμα αλλοιώσεις και κατώτερης ποιότητας σπόροι).
Το ότι τρώει σπόρια δε σημαίνει ότι δεν τρώει λαχανικά, φρούτα και χορταρικά. Απλά δεν έχει συνηθίσει ακόμη. Προσπάθησε να του παρέχεις καθημερινά φρέσκα φρούτα, λαχανικά και χορταρικά, τα οποία είναι ασφαλή για την υγεία του. Είναι μικρός ηλικιακά οπότε μπορεί άνετα να μάθει να τρώει μεγάλη ποικιλία αυτών και άρα να είναι ένας υγιής παπαγάλος που δε χρειάζεται επιπλέον σκευάσματα-συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Μην δίνεις τα δίνεις βρασμένα αφού έτσι χάνεται πλήθος βιταμινών. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πετυχαίνει η ανάμιξη και γευστικά θα του αρέσει. Επειδή είναι μικρός ακόμη, μπορείς να του ετοιμάζεις σε στυλ φρουτόκρεμας -αντί της κρέμας που έτρωγε μικρό- και με κουταλάκι να το ταΐζεις, βλέποντας αντιδράσεις. Προτίμησε ωμά. Προσπάθησε να τον δελεάσεις να τρώει με διάφορους τρόπους. Μπορείς να τα κρεμάς από το κλουβί, να τρως εσύ μπροστά του ώστε να "ζηλέψει" και άλλα πολλά. Μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και αυτό το εργαλείο ώστε να του παρέχεις τα λαχανικά φρούτα του σαν παιχνίδι:



Δοκίμασε πλήθος *λαχανικών και χορταρικών κυρίως* και φρούτων για να δεις ποια του αρέσουν περισσότερο. Όσο και να του αρέσουν οι λεγόμενες βιταμίνες σε στικ είναι επιβλαβής για την υγεία του. Περιέχει μόνο ζάχαρη και άλευρα αγνώστου προέλευσης που μόνο κακό μπορούν να προξενήσουν. Άλλωστε, τι ανάγκη να έχει ένας παπαγάλος που τρέφεται σωστά με πληθώρα τροφών από συνθετικές βιταμίνες; Τι καλύτερο από το φρέσκο, το αγνό;
Μην ξεχάσεις να έχεις μόνιμα στο κλουβί σουπιοκόκκαλο, το οποίο είναι πηγή ασβεστίου και ιχνοστοιχείων, καθώς και grit, δηλαδή τριμμένα όστρακα. 
Αν ακόμη θες να φτιάξεις κάτι σπιτικό, προτίμησε να φτιάξεις σπιτικά γεύματα παπαγάλων που είναι πολύ υγιεινά και νόστιμα ή ακόμη και χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά. Αυγό ή αυγοτροφή μπορείς να δινεις, μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Το αυγό καλά βρασμένο για περίπου 10 με 15 λεπτά -ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του αυγού-. Αυγοτροφές καλύτερα όχι του εμπορίου αλλά και αυτές σπιτικές, όπως αυτή. Μπορείς να κάνεις εννοείται και μικρό παραλλαγές, ανάλογα με τα υλικά που έχεις, αρκεί να είναι ασφαλή για τον παπαγάλο. Τέλος μπορείς να φτιάξεις διάφορους φυσικούς χυμούς για εσένα και να δεις αν αρέσουν και στον φτερωτό σου φίλο! 


Οποιαδήποτε απορία εδώ είμαστε να τη λύσουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## breathless

δεν εχω λογια τρομερο με καλυψες πληρως, σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου να εισαι καλα....!

----------

